# [SOLVED] Drivers for Verizon PC 5750



## Darth Cyrax (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello all
(OS=Windows XP, SP2)I have installed the Verizon PC 5750 card and Access Manager, but am having trouble with some of the drivers. I have experienced some crashes associated with the card, and when I checked the devices some of the drivers are missing and/or outdated. 

In Device Manager it lists "PCI Device" and "SM Bus Controller" under "Other Devices," and both of them do not have drivers installed. In "Universal Serial Bus Controllers," one of the two "NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller" is disabled, even though a driver is installed. 

Before someone gives me a link to this page : http://search.vzw.com/?do=viewdoc&id=14277 , I have already tried these steps and the file extension they tell you to search for the drivers in(step 5) does not exist. I have installed Verizon through the disk it came from and downloaded it online, in both cases that file extension doesn't exist. 

I think that's all for now.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Verizon PC 5750*

Is this a new install of XP SP2?
You are missing the CHIPSET Driver for starters (SM Bus Controller).

What is the make and model of this pc.
Bill


----------



## Darth Cyrax (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Verizon PC 5750*



BCCOMP said:


> Is this a new install of XP SP2?


Yes, although now I just installed SP3. The only thing that changed is the PCI Device is no longer missing a drive.



BCCOMP said:


> You are missing the CHIPSET Driver for starters (SM Bus Controller


That is probably due to me messing around with my hardware. My motherboard has 2 graphics card slots, but I'm only using one. When I looked in my mb guide it says to put a "shunt card" in the slot that isn't being used. So, I found the card that came with the mb and put it in. 



BCCOMP said:


> What is the make and model of this pc.
> Bill


What exactly do you mean? I have most of my system specs under the "My System" tab under my name.


----------



## Darth Cyrax (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Verizon PC 5750*

Nevermind, is irrelevant now...:normal:
Go ahead and mark this as solved


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Verizon PC 5750*

Hi,
I am glad to hear you have it solved.
Sorry about the specs. I can not always assume what a poster post for thier system is the one they are working on.
Bill


----------

